# Contest, Contest, let's have some fun



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey LJ's,

I keep telling my wife I am going out to the shed, or I'm going out to the shop, to the shed, to the shop, you know what I mean. She says make up your mind, are you going to the shed or shop. (It's been a shed for 2 yrs. but finallly now it is a true, one man woodworking SHOP), it's only 10' X 20' but it's detached and away from the house, only by 26 ft. but that's enough.

Anyway my wife says I should put a name on the "Shop".

So this is the deal: Anybody who* DOES NOT* subscribe to Wood Magazine can enter this contest. Just send me your name for my woodworking shop. I will post a picture tomorrow. All the names will go into the hat and my wife will draw the winning name. I will make a sign with the winning name and hang it on the outside of the shop, and post a picture of the sign after it's made.

The winner of the contest will receive 1 full year subscription to Wood Magazine. I am not promoting Wood Magazine, but I am renewing my subscription and they said they will give a FREE full year subscription to any friend. All I have to do is give them your name and address. I am by no means doing anything great, they offer this to all subscribers, I just thought we could have some fun and someone who does not subscribe to this magazine might enjoy a free year.

Besides all my woodworking friends are here at Lumberjocks.

So start sending me some names for my shop. We will start right now and run this until Friday, Aug. 30th. at 12:00 pm, EST. We will all see the names that are being sent so there should not be any two the same. My wife will draw the winner and I will post the winning name by 2:00 pm, Aug. 30, 2013.

Good Luck to all.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The Shop Shed.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

It's a start, thanks


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

what kind of wood work do you do?


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Well REO, I have started my woodworking bench, base is complete, 8 drawers complete without the handles, the two sides are closed and so is the rear panel. OH, I must tell you everything I do is made from distressed lumber, pallets, large and small. Today I just started my first set of glue ups for the top. I guess I am giving not so good answers, but I have built everything so far that I needed for my shop, router table with two bottom drawers, two drill press tables, one for large floor model and one for bench top. Made a cabinet for my 4" jointer, that too has two drawers under it.
Maybe now to your question right??? Sorry for going off on a tangent.

I would liket to make some added pieces to our kitchen for my wife, and extra island, corner hutch, small in width but high with plenty of shelving. Someday, I would like to build for customers, something like as built according to their taste, and design.

Honestly I really don't know. I do have just about everything I need to do just about whatever someone wants. It's the eperience that I have, will be a hazzard for selling, and I really don't any projects except things to complete the shop.

I know that didn't help you, but I would try to build whatever the customer wants. How professional it comes out right now is "BEAUTY IS IN THE EYES OF THE BEHOLDER" hopefully that will be my selling slogan, LOL.

So I guess my answer to you would be just about anything, except chairs right now, never tried to make a chair.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

How about a picture of this shop we are to name.


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

How about "the WoodCHOP" or "Mark's WoodCHOP"


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

My shop has the same identity crisis, and roughly the same size. I call it my shop now, cause i took all the garden tools out… hah


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You wanna start REALLY messing with your wifes brain? Start saying "Honey, I'm going out to the barn"....


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

*'The Learning Center' *

In honor of your Granddad and your Signature Line.

...after all, isn't that what we hope to do when we go to the Shop??

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I already subscribe to "WOOD", so I don't count. but let someone be credited with *"SAWDUST ALLEY"*


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I don't want to enter but here is a few names for you if you'd like…

The Wood Shack
The Dust Bin
Chipping Away
Sawdust Central

I guess that's good for now.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Russell*, I put your name *"Sawdust Alley"* in the hat. I need for someone to claim it in case it is drawn. First one to say okay to it, gets it.

*Grandpa Len*, you are appsolutely right, but I was told that from my Grandpa 54 yrs. ago and I never forgot that, now as of Sept. 1st. I will be 67 and it seems just like yesterday when he told me that, amoung many, many more life experiences that I have never forgotten. *"The Learning Center"* is in the hat.

*joein10asee*, that wouldn't really be messing with her brain, she is still pretty sharp, it would just give her another something to come back to me with; LOL, by the way, you didn't give me a name, come on you can think of one.

*Tugboater78*, same with you. Are you going to submit a name for the hat?

*indychip*, *"Mark's WoodCHOP"* is in the hat.

Thanks all, keep them coming, I wonder how many names will be placed in the hat?


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Anybody want to claim one of *69BBNova* names"

*The Wood Shack
The Dust Bin
Chipping Away
Sawdust Central**_

Just drop me a note and tell me which one you want and it will go into the hat.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I,m thinking….but I,ll be back!

from Kizers woodshop


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

The Sawdust and Kindling Factory


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about splinterville (SP)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Repurposed Pallet Shop

RPS


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Heres your winner!!!

THE BARN OF ALL TRADES…


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

OKAY here she is, not my wife the "Shop" LOL




























I don't know how inspiring they will be here she is in all her glory.

*Danpaddles,* * "The Sawdust and Kindling Factory"* is in the hat.

*a1Jim,* * "splinterville (SP)"* is in the hat, Jim what does the (SP) stand for???


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*waho6o9,* - * Repurposed Pallet Shop* is in the hat.

*kizerpea,* - *THE BARN OF ALL TRADES…* is in the hat, sounds like a winner just like all the rest. Everyone has an equal chance, it's all in the luck of the draw.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"The Outback Shed House".....*


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

The Chop Shop

Sawdust Is Me (sort of a play on Toys R Us)

Grandpa's Place


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Rick Dennington* - *"The Outback Shed House"* - is in the hat

*darinS* - *The Chop Shop* is in the hat.

Doing great, keep them coming, they all sound good. Don't forget *69BBNova* gave 4 names that someone can use. Remember no repeats.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*darinS* I took The Chop Shop for you, if you want to let someone else use your other two names like 69BBNova did that's fine with me, the more names we get the more fun we'll have.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

How about ,,,Keyser Söze.
AKA,sawzall.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I have a subscription already any the name i may have chosen has already been au mitted, gluck though!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I say you call it "The Log Jam"... it's a nice throwback to the lumbering days when all the logs would back up in the river.

If you don't use it for the shop itself, you could use it to name the shop bathroom…


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

*MarkSr* If someone else wants them, I say, have at them. That's fine with me.

Looks like you will end up with a great name for your shop by the looks of the submittals.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Is your wife going to pick the one she likes best, or a random one from the hat?


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

you could abbreviate the barn of all trades to "BOAT"


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

The Wood Shack with the B-52's playing . . . I may steal that.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

How about "*Mark's Getaway*"...
I also have named my shop "The Barn" since I built it in late 2007 (appropriate since it is a barn design) and when anyone that knows me hears that I am in the Barn they know exactly where I am.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking at your building, one name just stuck out that your wifey should love…
*"The Man Box"*

FYI, my shop has the name Tsunami on it, for my guitars, but when I tell my wife I am going down to the shop, (which is really a converted garage), she knows…


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

A few movie-inspired spoof names come to mind for some reason.

Shaves on a Plane
From Dust 'til Dawn
The Usual Dust Specks

I'm gonna get sued.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

"This man's cave"


----------



## tedmuss (Apr 30, 2013)

The Shed Shop


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Good idea to use a free subscription as an award. Best not to let it go to waste!

Here are a few shop names I came up with. Looks like your wife will have quite a few to go through.

Pallet Crafts
Wood You Mind?
Quality Time
Wood Therapy
Chips Off the Old Block (a tribute to your grandfather)


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

The White House.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

The Factory


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

SWMBO DREAM PALACE


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Elizabeth* the picking of the name will be Random, I put the name on a small piece of paper and it goes into the hat. See, her name is Candace (Candy) 62 yrs of sweatness. (that will keep me out of trouble for a few hours) will pick the name from the hat, at 2:00 pm, Friday, Aug. 30th.

Still don't have a name submitted by you, come on you can come up with one.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey David, waiting to hear from you, didn't think you where going to submit a name.

*patron* *SWMBO DREAM PALACE* is in the hat


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

That is a nice Shady Shelter.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you *lumberdustjohn* shall I put that in the hat, *Shady Shelter* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*MrFid* *The Factory* is in the hat


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*doubleDD* *The White House.* is in the hat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

"Sugarwood"

- looks like a sugar cube, wife's name is candy, and it's a woodshop.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Don Broussard* * Pallet Crafts* is in the hat.

Thanks Don, and for the other three names, also there is *BTimmons* and *69BBNova* who have submitted other names. If you want to use one of these extra names just grab one and get it in the hat. No sence leaving extra good names out there when these three fellows gave everyone some good suggestions.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*tedmuss* *The Shed Shop* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*firefighterontheside* *"This man's cave"* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*distrbd* *Keyser Söze. AKA,sawzall.* is in the hat.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Mark's Wood-n-Thoughts*


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*StumpyNubs* * "The Log Jam".* is in the hat. Thanks Stumpy for taking time out to join my little contest.

It's funny you mentioned log jam, when I was 14 or 15 during the summer time, I would stay with my grandparents in Raquette Lake, NY, and I would pull the logs across the lake, from the Marion River into town, so the loggers could load them up and deliver them. It would take about 9 hrs. to drag 300 to 400 logs all chained together to get to the main dock in the center of town. What memories you just brought back to me. Thank you.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*huff* *Mark's Wood-n-Thoughts* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*SmittyCabinetshop* *"Sugarwood"*_ is n the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*REO* *the barn of all trades to "BOAT"* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok people we have some good names coming in, we still have until 12:00 pm tomorrow. At 2:00 pm *YOUR NAME* could be going in the following form. If your name for the shop is drawn you will win a FREE year of Wood Magazine. Just to show you, here is the form that will be sent on Saturday morning.

Thanks, and good luck to all.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*CharlesA* *The Wood Shack* is in the hat.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

The money pit


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Greg The Cajun Box Sculptor* *"Mark's Getaway"* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Tennessee* *"The Man Box"* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*kizerpea* *THE BARN OF ALL TRADES…* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Hey LJ's here are a 10 names that have been suggested by a few people to use*. It's not the greatess gift but it is a FREE year of a good magazine, all you have to do pick a name and submitt it. Nothing to loss. Besides the more the merrier, I am glad I am not picking a name, there are many I would really like to use, but we will see what my shop is going to be named.

Here are some names not "IN THE HAT": just pick one and send it to me. I think they are all good names.

The Wood Shack
The Dust Bin
Chipping Away
Sawdust Central
Sawdust Alley
Sawdust Is Me
From Dust 'til Dawn
The Usual Dust Specks
Sawdust Is Me (sort of a play on Toys R Us)
Grandpa's Place


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

How about "The Island" since it is only separate from the house by 26 feet.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

We are all still kids at heart so keeping it simple and fun how about the *Play Room* after all it is our play time


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

How about the *Retirement House*


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

"Betty"


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

Spring Hill Sweets
Mark in the Box
Pallet Palace
Timber Temple
Board Room


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*scrollingmom* *"The Island"* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

REO, Kizerpea sent (the barn of all trades) also so I changed your slip of paper to:

*REO* *"The Boat" * is in the hat.

What is it they say about two great minds…? Good Luck


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*mummykicks* *The Money Pit* is in the hat


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Blackie* *The Play Room* is in the hat


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Blackie* *Retirement House* is in the hat


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

You could call it The Dogwood House and your wife can shorten it to just The Dog House and send you there.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

meditation station

and to answer your previous question from jim (sp) means he was questioning his spelling.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*RichCMD* *Spring Hill Sweets* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*BBF* *The Dogwood House* is in the hat.

BBF, believe me, she has sent me to worst places.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Manitario* *"Betty"* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*RandyATX* *meditation station*_ is in the hat


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*CONTEST NOTICE:

I forgot that this Friday is the last Friday of the month, and my wife has to work later than normal on that day. The winning name will be drawn at 6:00 pm instead of 2:00 pm.*

I want to play this right, she will pick the winning name when she gets home from work. Candy and I were talking about the contest and we both agree that under the winning name on the sign, the name of the person who won, there home state and the date, will be added to the sign under the name. The winner will tell me how he/she wants it to be read, after all it will be a conversation piece.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

CONTEST NOTICE: #2

Seeing that nobody wants to use the extra names I am going to add them to the hat, by the person who suggested them. So *RichCMD* will have 5 names and 5 pieces of paper in the hat, which also means anyone else who made extra suggestiions will now have extra chances to win. Which actually makes me happy because I think some of those names are very good, along with all the rest.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*RichCMD* *Mark in the Box* is in the hat.
*RichCMD* *Pallet Palace* is in the hat.
*RichCMD* * Timber Temple* is in the hat.
*RichCMD* *Board Room* is in the hat.
_


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*BTimmons* *Shaves on a Plane* is in the hat.
*BTimmons* *From Dust 'til Dawn* is in the hat.
*BTimmons* *The Usual Dust Specks* is in the hat.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Don Broussard Wood You Mind?* is in the hat.
*Don Broussard* * Quality Time* is in the hat
*Don Broussard * *Wood Therapy* is in the hat
*Don Broussard * *Chips Off the Old Block* is in the hat


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

*69BBNova* *The Dust Bin* is in the hat.
*69BBNova* *Chipping Away* is in the hat. 
*69BBNova* *Sawdust Central* is in the hat.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Little Shop of Happiness


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Did I miss something? Was there a winner?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

who's the winner?


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Go to the search button on the upper right side and put in CONTEST, CONTEST WINNER
and it will bring you to this area. All the documentations of the contest where photographed
and the winner was announced, see below.

The winner was 'The Board Room" submitted by Rich Carter (richCMD).

He was actually very supprised that he won but enjoyed the contest a lot.

We had 46 entrys and had 1- 1/2 days of fun.

I am now just getting started on the sign that will go on the outside of my new shop, the sigh shall read:

*The BOARD ROOM*

Name submitted by: *Rick Carter*
Millersville, MD
08/30/2013

Thanks again to all who entered and I will post the sign as soo as it is complete.


----------

